# So Cav signed with Sky!



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm guessing from this pic he signed with Sky.




> *Mark Cavendish wins 2011 Olympic test event in London*
> 
> Great Britain’s Mark Cavendish sprinted to victory in the Olympic road race test event in London on Sunday.
> Italy’s Sacha Modolo took second with France’s Samuel Dumoulin third.
> ...


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

cda 455 said:


> I'm guessing from this pic he signed with Sky.


Sky sponsors the British cycling team.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'm guessing from your reaction to that pic that you don't understand that race earlier today...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> Sky sponsors the British cycling team.


Oh :blush2: !



cxwrench said:


> i'm guessing from your reaction to that pic that you don't understand that race earlier today...


Oh oh, maybe not :lol: !

There's a possibility though; right  ?!


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

He just tweeted that he got some "INCREDIBLE news" from @Millarmind "David Millar". Wondering what that news would be?



@MarkCavendish
Mark Cavendish
Just received some INCREDIBLE news from @millarmind. What a perfect day.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nothing team wise I'm sure, joining Garmin would be a terrible move.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

mtrider05 said:


> Nothing team wise I'm sure, joining Garmin would be a terrible move.


maybe David is leaving then?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

den bakker said:


> maybe David is leaving then?


He recently resigned with Garmin (I think for 2 years?)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> Oh :blush2: !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you're right about that, for sure


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> i think you're right about that, for sure


The safe bet is that he will be at Sky next year.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> He recently resigned with Garmin (I think for 2 years?)


wouldn't be the first contract to be broken. 
/I have absolutely no basis to suggest he would change team except it would make sense from a twitter message from cavendish. It's on the internet, it must be true


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

Doesn't D.Millar have some ownership stake at Garmin?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

chocy said:


> Doesn't D.Millar have some ownership stake at Garmin?


Yes, and he's declared he's with Garmin for the rest of his active riding career.

He also stated earlier this year that he was a bit jealous of Wiggins, as he (Millar) can't ride for Sky because the team has vowed not to sign dopers, reformed or not.


----------



## dwc032 (Feb 1, 2011)

I like how Cav is still riding a Specialized bike, but wearing a Sky kit in that pic. That pick is on Velonews that shows he's on a specialized.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Bear in mind that INCREDIBLE as used on Twitter usually translates to "interesting to those directly involved, otherwise meh".


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

There was actually a Twitter rumor last week that Cav had signed with Garmin. Gotta love Twitter.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm wonderin' if Cav, by not really announcing his new team and letting everyone speculate that it's Sky, is going to pull the ultimate publicity stunt - and sign with Rabobank and keep the Renshaw train alive. Maybe you heard it here first.

After all, with GC Wiggo and swift Swifty on Sky, Cav would cause great distention if he went there.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry, I know this is a little bit off-topic, but it seems to me that Sky has performed a lot better since Wiggo's accident (?). Don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against Wiggo - but perhaps the team had been too Wiggo-centric? The addition of Cav (if that happens) might mean they are planning beyond Wiggo with Boasen-Hagen and Cav as the new big dogs - Cav for stage-wins and B-H for GC?


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

dwc032 said:


> I like how Cav is still riding a Specialized bike, but wearing a Sky kit in that pic. That pick is on Velonews that shows he's on a specialized.


This had been pointed out above, but obviously needs to be said again really slowly:

Sky :mad2: sponsors :mad2: the :mad2: *British* :mad2: cycling :mad2: team 

It's not been unknown for corporations to sponsor more than one sporting personality/team/organisation without demanding they all use the same kit. After all you wouldn't expect NASCAR to start running on ice tracks just because both NASCAR and the NHL are sponsored by Coors. (might liven it up a bit though)


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Ripton said:


> This had been pointed out above, but obviously needs to be said again really slowly:
> 
> Sky :mad2: sponsors :mad2: the :mad2: *British* :mad2: cycling :mad2: team


................and that race was ridden by national teams and not trade teams - just like the 'limpcs will be.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

LostViking said:


> Sorry, I know this is a little bit off-topic, but it seems to me that Sky has performed a lot better since Wiggo's accident (?). Don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against Wiggo - but perhaps the team had been too Wiggo-centric? The addition of Cav (if that happens) might mean they are planning beyond Wiggo with Boasen-Hagen and Cav as the new big dogs - Cav for stage-wins and B-H for GC?


Isn't Wiggo racing the Vuelta? We'll see how they do assuming he makes it to the end. I still haven't bought into the idea of him being a serious threat to win GTs. 

His high placing in the TdF in 2009 was more suprise than accident. He rode a great race, but it took some pretty special circumstances for that to go down.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> ................and that race was ridden by national teams and not trade teams - just like the 'limpcs will be.


But even in the Olympics, they ride their trade team equipment.


----------



## dwc032 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ripton said:


> This had been pointed out above, but obviously needs to be said again really slowly:
> 
> Sky :mad2: sponsors :mad2: the :mad2: *British* :mad2: cycling :mad2: team
> 
> It's not been unknown for corporations to sponsor more than one sporting personality/team/organisation without demanding they all use the same kit. After all you wouldn't expect NASCAR to start running on ice tracks just because both NASCAR and the NHL are sponsored by Coors. (might liven it up a bit though)


Dude, I'm not talking about the sky stuff he was wearing!! I just pointed out that he is on a Specialized bike and not a Pinarello! I seriously doubt NASCAR team would hire a new driver and put them in a Ford when they are sponsored by Chevy!!!


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Dude, you're missing the point. Cav is under contract to ride for HTC, including all of HTC's sponsors (Specialized) until the end of 2011.... or at least until he can ride without any cameras following him around. It would be a breach of contract for him to ride a Pinarello. PLUS, apparently Bob Stapleton has asked riders not to disclose future teams until September.... Riding a Pinarello now would be a slap in the face to a manager that brought Cav to stardom!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

And the sponsor is Sky - last time I checked they didn't make bikes so there's no conflict of interest anyway.

One marginally interesting thing is that the British Cycling Team doesn't have "sponsors", they have "partners". The intersection between the traditionally non-professional Olympics, the professional trade teams, and large amounts of sponsorship money is a muddy area.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> But even in the Olympics, they ride their trade team equipment.


Of that I am fully aware. The only thing that changes is their jersey.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Dubble poaste. What the heck is going on around here? Frankie not pay the bills?


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Millar had just finished 3rd in the Eneco tour which would have added significantly to Britain's world tour rankings. This would ensure more riders and a stronger British Team at the world championships


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

dwc032 said:


> Dude, I'm not talking about the sky stuff he was wearing!! I just pointed out that he is on a Specialized bike and not a Pinarello! I seriously doubt NASCAR team would hire a new driver and put them in a Ford when they are sponsored by Chevy!!!


here we go again...
:mad2: can't :mad2: you :mad2: read? :mad2: 
1) Cav still rides for HTC...'til the end of the year...12.31.11
2) HTC rides as you know, Specialized bikes
3) the riders in that race all rode for their *national teams*, hence the red/whi/blue jersey, w/ the 'Sky' logo
4)Sky is a 'partner' (sponsor) of the British cycling team
5)in this case they are not the *team title sponsor*, so why would he ride a pinarello? he's not riding for 'team sky', he's riding for the brit national team
just to make this absolutely clear...when pro racers ride for their national team, they ride their *trade team* bikes (normally...on the road...most of the time...)


----------



## drewPjohnson (May 29, 2011)

as for the cav to rabobank call....even though highly unlikely....i beat you too it in the renshaw thread


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

It just doesn't make sense for Rabobank to already tout Renshaw as their new sprinter, and then to say "whoops, BTW we're bringing in Cav too..."


----------



## drewPjohnson (May 29, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> It just doesn't make sense for Rabobank to already tout Renshaw as their new sprinter, and then to say "whoops, BTW we're bringing in Cav too..."


yeah....but then if cav does go to rabobank i look like i know what im talking about..


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Also, Renshaw said in his interviews he wanted to ride for himself for a change.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

dwc032 said:


> Dude, I'm not talking about the sky stuff he was wearing!! I just pointed out that he is on a Specialized bike and not a Pinarello! I seriously doubt NASCAR team would hire a new driver and put them in a Ford when they are sponsored by Chevy!!!


Apart from the obvious complications of having two bike sponsors, nobody spends enough time racing in their national colours for the national teams to have a bike sponsor.



bike manufacturer said:


> We'd like to give you guys a bunch of free bikes and a stack of cash to promote our brand this year. How many times are we going to see them in events?.......What, once or twice?...and the bikes that everybody will remember you riding on the tour and the giro will be some other company's....sounds like an awesome deal!


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Ripton said:


> nobody spends enough time racing in their national colours for the national teams to have a bike sponsor.


Actually, Pinarello IS a partner of the British Cycling team. And I would imagine that many national teams have bike equipment companies as partners/sponsors. But as pointed out ad nauseum, that doesn't mean the athletes will be riding the same bike as the partner/sponsor.

British Cycling's Partners


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

The most notable thing about that pic is Cav is still wearing his TdF "Green Jersey" hat and goggles.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

baker921 said:


> The most notable thing about that pic is Cav is still wearing his TdF "Green Jersey" hat and goggles.


Ah; Good eye!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Actually, Pinarello IS a partner of the British Cycling team. And I would imagine that many national teams have bike equipment companies as partners/sponsors. But as pointed out ad nauseum, that doesn't mean the athletes will be riding the same bike as the partner/sponsor.
> 
> British Cycling's Partners


normally the only time pro racers ride national team sponsor supplied bikes is on the track. oddly enough, this ends up being the case most of the time.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

By the logic trying to be applied above, the picture implies Tyler Farrar is riding for HTC since it says "Highroad" on the US national team jersey at the same race. LMFAO.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

twiggy said:


> Dude, you're missing the point. Cav is under contract to ride for HTC, including all of HTC's sponsors (Specialized) until the end of 2011.... or at least until he can ride without any cameras following him around. It would be a breach of contract for him to ride a Pinarello. PLUS, apparently Bob Stapleton has asked riders not to disclose future teams until September.... Riding a Pinarello now would be a slap in the face to a manager that brought Cav to stardom!


There's a lot of guessing about what contracts say. Do you know whether his contract requires him to ride no bike other than a Specialized? And that there's no carveout from otherwise applicable restrictions of the contract for races he rides for his national team?

Relatedly, the earlier assertion that David Millar, should he break his contract, wouldn't be the first person to do so, is certainly true, but within a narrower context, it's typically tough for a professional athlete to "break" his contract and instead join another team. Of course, parties may negotiate an early end to a contract, or a rider may have a a buyout clause, as Fabian Cancellara supposedly had, but that's not "breaking" the contract.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Speaking of VeloPuke*



dwc032 said:


> I like how Cav is still riding a Specialized bike, but wearing a Sky kit in that pic. That pick is on Velonews that shows he's on a specialized.


The idiot letter from the whiny guy crying because his son might see Cav making a naughty hand gesture...
-Reminds me of all the similiarly idiotic letters that used to show up in Bicycling every time they showed a rider without a helmet. No need to give that moron a soapbox.
-They responded without explaining the gesture. Either they are really ignorant about the outside world or they are trying to drum up "drama". Probably both.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Undecided said:


> There's a lot of guessing about what contracts say. Do you know whether his contract requires him to ride no bike other than a Specialized? And that there's no carveout from otherwise applicable restrictions of the contract for races he rides for his national team?
> 
> Relatedly, the earlier assertion that David Millar, should he break his contract, wouldn't be the first person to do so, is certainly true, but within a narrower context, it's typically tough for a professional athlete to "break" his contract and instead join another team. Of course, parties may negotiate an early end to a contract, or a rider may have a a buyout clause, as Fabian Cancellara supposedly had, but that's not "breaking" the contract.


It's fairly widely known that most, if not all professional contracts relate that they must ride in team colors, on team equipment until the end of the contract year (which is why you see any team camps that happen before the new year have multiple mismatched kits.)




Cinelli 82220 said:


> The idiot letter from the whiny guy crying because his son might see Cav making a naughty hand gesture...
> -Reminds me of all the similiarly idiotic letters that used to show up in Bicycling every time they showed a rider without a helmet. No need to give that moron a soapbox.
> -They responded without explaining the gesture. Either they are really ignorant about the outside world or they are trying to drum up "drama". Probably both.


Reminds me of the letter when Willow Koerber posed in a bikini top or whatever. People are so damned uptight these days.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> It's fairly widely known that most, if not all professional contracts relate that they must ride in team colors, on team equipment until the end of the contract year (which is why you see any team camps that happen before the new year have multiple mismatched kits.)


Yeah, I noticed that for the first time last early Winter.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> It's fairly widely known that most, if not all professional contracts relate that they must ride in team colors, on team equipment until the end of the contract year (which is why you see any team camps that happen before the new year have multiple mismatched kits.)


Sure for private matters, but the UCI won't permit contracts to conflict with UCI or national federation rules (for a specific example, in the standard contract for members of Continental teams, the language about not advertising for other sponsors carves out "such cases as are provided for in the regulations of the UCI and its affiliated federations"), and the UCI regs (1.3.059) require national team riders (or riders doing what we'd think of as racing on the "national team" at Worlds, the Olympics, etc.) to wear the approved national team clothing, and if the national federation has an equipment sponsor, it may require use of team equipment (and if it doesn't, riders would otherwise likely be required by their contract to use their trade-team-sponsored equipment).


----------



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

"The most notable thing about that pic is Cav is still wearing his TdF "Green Jersey" hat and goggles. "

And SRM head.


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

spookyload said:


> By the logic trying to be applied above, the picture implies Tyler Farrar is riding for HTC since it says "Highroad" on the US national team jersey at the same race. LMFAO.


Don't forget about Haussler on the new Jayco Cervelo team... lol


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Actually, Pinarello IS a partner of the British Cycling team. And I would imagine that many national teams have bike equipment companies as partners/sponsors. But as pointed out ad nauseum, that doesn't mean the athletes will be riding the same bike as the partner/sponsor.
> 
> British Cycling's Partners


It's a good point and I shouldn't have fired off without actually checking the British Cycling web page. Having had a look at at it though I would suggest that the "partnership" with Pinarello is more about providing bikes to the Go-Ride schemes that are aimed at getting more kids riding and the academies than at providing bike to the top end elite riders. I don't think we are going to see Shanaze Reade on a Pinarello on the BMX track just because she's wearing a BC Jersey although she might be on one on the track.

British Cycling isn't just about the national team, it is the umbrella organisation for all British cycling.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Haulser can't even decide what country he wants to ride for. Is it Germany this year or Australia?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Undecided said:


> Sure for private matters, but the UCI won't permit contracts to conflict with UCI or national federation rules (for a specific example, in the standard contract for members of Continental teams, the language about not advertising for other sponsors carves out "such cases as are provided for in the regulations of the UCI and its affiliated federations"), and the UCI regs (1.3.059) require national team riders (or riders doing what we'd think of as racing on the "national team" at Worlds, the Olympics, etc.) to wear the approved national team clothing, and if the national federation has an equipment sponsor, it may require use of team equipment (and if it doesn't, riders would otherwise likely be required by their contract to use their trade-team-sponsored equipment).


And what's your point? It's generally accepted that the idea of "national team equipment" is rarely enforced in road racing (while it is very often enforced in track racing.) I'm not entirely sure what you're arguing here...

Cav didn't go to Sky (yet.) That's the takeaway message here.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> And what's your point? It's generally accepted that the idea of "national team equipment" is rarely enforced in road racing (while it is very often enforced in track racing.) I'm not entirely sure what you're arguing here...


Twiggy wrote above "Cav is under contract to ride for HTC, including all of HTC's sponsors (Specialized) until the end of 2011.... or at least until he can ride without any cameras following him around. *It would be a breach of contract for him to ride a Pinarello.*" 

My point was that contracts (as with the standard contract) carve national team riding out from the sponsorship restriction, so if a national team has a bike sponsor, it can require riders to use that bike without causing any breach of contract.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Undecided said:


> Twiggy wrote above "Cav is under contract to ride for HTC, including all of HTC's sponsors (Specialized) until the end of 2011.... or at least until he can ride without any cameras following him around. *It would be a breach of contract for him to ride a Pinarello.*"
> 
> My point was that contracts (as with the standard contract) carve national team riding out from the sponsorship restriction, so if a national team has a bike sponsor, it can require riders to use that bike without causing any breach of contract.


It could very well be a breach of contract, we don't know. By his thought process, if it wasn't a breach of contract, we should see national teams on national team bikes, but we don't. 

I'd question why? Unfortunately, I'd guess that nobody can answer except a professional agent who's worked the contracts (or perhaps the pro themselves.)


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Cavendish the chameleon?

https://www.morethanthegames.co.uk/files/morethanthegames/cavendishcommonwealthgames.jpg

Here's another national team he rides on!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Isle of Man*

I think that only qualifies as a "country" in the Commonwealth Games.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> It could very well be a breach of contract, we don't know. By his thought process, if it wasn't a breach of contract, we should see national teams on national team bikes, but we don't.
> 
> I'd question why? Unfortunately, I'd guess that nobody can answer except a professional agent who's worked the contracts (or perhaps the pro themselves.)


Since he wasn't riding for HTC, and wasn't wearing HTC colors, I don't think bike contract applies. I suspect many riders tend to not switch bikes even if they don't have national team bike contracts. In any case, it's a moot point since HTC has more important things to worry about.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

55x11 said:


> Since he wasn't riding for HTC, and wasn't wearing HTC colors, I don't think bike contract applies. I suspect many riders tend to not switch bikes even if they don't have national team bike contracts. In any case, it's a moot point since HTC has more important things to worry about.


Good point. But then I'm curious why nobody seems to ride national team bikes? Are they not provided? Not required? Not allowed by contract? 

It's a curious point.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Imagine Cav spending all year riding a Di2 Venge, then for one race he has to use a Campy equipped Pina. 
Different components, fit, handling, all too much trouble.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

baker921 said:


> Cavendish the chameleon?
> 
> https://www.morethanthegames.co.uk/files/morethanthegames/cavendishcommonwealthgames.jpg
> 
> Here's another national team he rides on!


You can tell he's from the Isle of Man, because he has three legs.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> Good point. But then I'm curious why nobody seems to ride national team bikes? Are they not provided? Not required? Not allowed by contract?
> 
> It's a curious point.


Cycling Australia's road squad is sponsored by Bianchi. I believe that Bianchi provides bikes for the Elite Road talent that are coming through the Australian Institute of Sport. The sponsors provide their equipment for the future stars rather than those riding in the current national team.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I still think Cav signed with Sky  !


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

did i miss an announcement as I just say a tweet from cyclingfans "2 Pinarello bikes destined for Cavendish have arrived at the Team Sky service course in Belgium according to L'Equipe Friday"


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

foofighter said:


> did i miss an announcement as I just say a tweet from cyclingfans "2 Pinarello bikes destined for Cavendish have arrived at the Team Sky service course in Belgium according to L'Equipe Friday"


I think they are talking about worlds?
I haven't seen announcement either. Isn't it supposed to be Sept 1st when news are announced?

Edit: but I suspect when it is announced it will be Sky. It all makes sense.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i looked on l'equipe's site and didnt see anything ... i dunno just have to wait i guess


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

foofighter said:


> i looked on l'equipe's site and didnt see anything ... i dunno just have to wait i guess


Goss and Eisel supposedly signed with Sky. Only makes sense that Cav goes to Sky too, no?


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

yes. and they can finally call it sky train.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Hopefully Fabian Cancellara can get out of contract with Trek and sign for Sky. He can lead out Cavendish for the Sprints and protect Wiggins. He can also get better support at Sky for the Classics.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

enac said:


> Hopefully Fabian Cancellara can get out of contract with Trek and sign for Sky. He can lead out Cavendish for the Sprints and protect Wiggins. He can also get better support at Sky for the Classics.


the best leadout is someone who can (almost) win sprints himself. Cancellara may be a good "3K to 1K to go" man, similar to the way Tony Martin or Hincapie set the train up, but the ideally setup train needs two really fast guys on the level of Goss, Renshaw or Greipel.

Cancellara was getting all the team support he needs, he just had a target painted on his back and every team was riding against Cancellara as opposed to for the win. Next year may be different.


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

55x11 said:


> the best leadout is someone who can (almost) win sprints himself.


Ben Swift might be an ideal candidate for the job. Good sprinter but not quite at that elite level (yet) where he's looking to take big wins for himself.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

55x11 said:


> Goss and Eisel supposedly signed with Sky. Only makes sense that Cav goes to Sky too, no?


The Goss possibility is gone now (GreenEdge) so that only leaves Bernie...


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Sven_Nijs said:


> The Goss possibility is gone now (GreenEdge) so that only leaves Bernie...


Cav and Bernie are practically married. I'd be very surprised of they don't end up in the same team. Wherever that may be.

As for national team bikes. Riders have always ridden their trade team machinery in the Worlds, Olympics, etc. And while Sky sponsor British Cycling, that's not the same as Team Sky.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

MattSoutherden said:


> Cav and Bernie are practically married. I'd be very surprised of they don't end up in the same team. Wherever that may be.
> 
> As for national team bikes. Riders have always ridden their trade team machinery in the Worlds, Olympics, etc. And while Sky sponsor British Cycling, that's not the same as Team Sky.


I thought Cav and Renshaw were married. Does this mean Cav is sleeping around?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I still say he signed with Sky  !


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's looking more apparent :thumbsup: !


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

cda 455 said:


> It's looking more apparent :thumbsup: !


Gotta give you points for optimism and a dogged stick to your guns thought process. 

...and the waiting...


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

The possibility of Cav going to Sky doesn't look too so good right now.

Cavendish To Omega Pharma-QuickStep? | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

wibly wobly said:


> The possibility of Cav going to Sky doesn't look too so good right now.
> 
> Cavendish To Omega Pharma-QuickStep? | Cyclingnews.com


interesting. This is just a few days after Geraint Thomas leaked the news that Cav's move to Sky is all but certain:
World championship will earn Mark Cavendish a move to Sky, according to Geraint Thomas | Mail Online


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

I was sure he was waiting to announce where he was going till after the WC because then he could ask for a bigger paycheck, rather then doing the renegotiate game. Going to Omega Pharma wasn't one of the teams I was initially expecting him to go to. So exciting!


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Cavendish was all set to sign for Sky but after winning Worlds Specialized threw a truckload of money at Him and Tony Martin to ride their bikes next year. I'm betting Cav went to Sky looking for them to run Specialized and Pinarello said phuck off, we got's a contract, now Cav is trying to go to Omega/Pharma becuase they look to be riding Specialized. Follow the money.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

wibly wobly said:


> I was sure he was waiting to announce where he was going till after the WC because then he could ask for a bigger paycheck, rather then doing the renegotiate game. Going to Omega Pharma wasn't one of the teams I was initially expecting him to go to. So exciting!


Is Greipel still planning to ride for Omega Pharma Lotto Quick Step? If so, I think it may be less likely for Cav to go there since there was some bad blood between them.


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

55x11 said:


> Is Greipel still planning to ride for Omega Pharma Lotto Quick Step? If so, I think it may be less likely for Cav to go there since there was some bad blood between them.


More than likely, it would be Greipel that gets dumped if Cavendish does go to Omega Pharma Lottto Quick Step.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

PG_Gary said:


> More than likely, it would be Greipel that gets dumped if Cavendish does go to Omega Pharma Lottto Quick Step.


true, but even starting negotiations with Cav is risky and complicated - Greipel will be offended and Cav may not want to come on board. Who does Pharma-Quickstep have in terms of leadout? Their hiring of Velits brothers, Leipheimer and Martin, plus existing talent in Stybar, Chavanel points to multi-focused (or lack of focus) approach which may not favor Cav.

It is also interesting to see Specialized put so much effort into Quickstep-Pharma. Does it mean they are betting against Saxxo Bank and chances of Contador of riding next year? Or just hedging/expanding?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

55x11 said:


> true, but even starting negotiations with Cav is risky and complicated - Greipel will be offended and Cav may not want to come on board. Who does Pharma-Quickstep have in terms of leadout? Their hiring of Velits brothers, Leipheimer and Martin, plus existing talent in Stybar, Chavanel points to multi-focused (or lack of focus) approach which may not favor Cav.
> 
> It is also interesting to see Specialized put so much effort into Quickstep-Pharma. Does it mean they are betting against Saxxo Bank and chances of Contador of riding next year? Or just hedging/expanding?


Could be a hedge against AC riding next year. Could be a case of them putting together a personal sponsor package with Martin (hence his insistence on riding a Specialized bike) and extended it to OPL/QS. 

According to LeFevre, he has 30 riders under contract and doesn't have a spot for Cav.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

55x11 said:


> Is Greipel still planning to ride for Omega Pharma Lotto Quick Step? If so, I think it may be less likely for Cav to go there since there was some bad blood between them.


Omega Pharma is splitting from Lotto.
Lotto is supposedly going to carry on w/ a new co-sponsor.
Separate team from the new horrifically named Omega Pharma Quick-Step.
I think Greipel is remaining w/ Lotto.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

He could sign with Astana, they ride Speshs


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

RRRoubaix said:


> Omega Pharma is splitting from Lotto.
> Lotto is supposedly going to carry on w/ a new co-sponsor.
> Separate team from the new horrifically named Omega Pharma Quick-Step.
> I think Greipel is remaining w/ Lotto.


this is so complicated, my head begins to hurt.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

RRRoubaix said:


> Omega Pharma is splitting from Lotto.
> *Lotto is supposedly going to carry on w/ a new co-sponsor.*
> Separate team from the new horrifically named Omega Pharma Quick-Step.
> I think Greipel is remaining w/ Lotto.


Supposedly it's now going to be "Lotto-Ridley."


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

This is one of the better cycling soap operas that I remember.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Now what? http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pro-cycling-race-discussion/cav-sky-263511.html

Did sky get out of the Pinarello contract?


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

This does confirm the brilliant early reporting and dogged belief by the OP with his prediction despite an early 8-14 announcement. 

Nostradamus, step aside, we have a new seer here at RBR.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

DonDenver said:


> This does confirm the brilliant early reporting and dogged belief by the OP with his prediction despite an early 8-14 announcement.
> 
> Nostradamus, step aside, we have a new seer here at RBR.


With only about four teams having the capital to sign Cav and Eisel, it was a 1 in 4 call.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

DonDenver said:


> This does confirm the brilliant early reporting and dogged belief by the OP with his prediction despite an early 8-14 announcement.
> 
> Nostradamus, step aside, we have a new seer here at RBR.



There's nothing like good ole-fashion American wild-azz guessing :lol: :lol: !!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

foofighter said:


> Now what? http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pro-cycling-race-discussion/cav-sky-263511.html
> 
> _*Did sky get out of the Pinarello contract?*_


That is the next big question.

None of the several articles I've just read even mentions it.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

To the OP: my respect & congrats!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

cda 455 said:


> That is the next big question.
> 
> None of the several articles I've just read even mentions it.


(psst...go with Pin's for Cav next year, you're on roll! My source is "Real Cyclist"...they're good for at least a 25 percent shot.:thumbsup: )


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

spookyload said:


> With only about four teams having the capital to sign Cav and Eisel, it was a 1 in 4 call.


ya...but I've missed 1 in 4's at least 3 outta 4 times


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

The only reason he wanted to ride Specialized was because they were throwing a truckload of money at him. Sky/Pinarello probably made up some of the difference.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

OnTheRivet said:


> *The only reason he wanted to ride Specialized* was because they were throwing a truckload of money at him. Sky/Pinarello probably made up some of the difference.


...no, it's not the only reason. The money will be equalized. He liked Spec's attention and also found his Vengie stiff enough for his wins. Pin will have to work to match.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

And the answers have been given, he'll be riding the Dogma, or so it appears

Mark Cavendish Joins Team Sky, Will Ride a Pinarello - Bike Rumor


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*I don't see an answer?*



foofighter said:


> And the answers have been given, he'll be riding the Dogma, or so it appears


Not trying to be argumentive, just sayin', nowhere in the actual press release does it say anything about bikes. Bikerumor's headline is an assumption. 

edit: I see in the comments that Pina has a contract to 2013.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

DonDenver said:


> ...no, it's not the only reason. The money will be equalized. He liked Spec's attention and also found his Vengie stiff enough for his wins. Pin will have to work to match.


Are you joking? All top end bikes work great and the differences account for squat in a riders ability to win races. You are a Specialized marketers wet dream. There are plenty of guys on Sky who put out more watts than Cav and they aren't complaining.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

It would take the manufacturer ten minutes to adjust the Dogma layup to make it stiffer for Cavendish. Change a few pieces of cloth and it's done.

They'll put more work into a nice WC paintjob.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Not trying to be argumentive, just sayin', nowhere in the actual press release does it say anything about bikes. Bikerumor's headline is an assumption.
> 
> edit: I see in the comments that Pina has a contract to 2013.


glad someone posted up the contract...that was a bit sensational of bike rumor


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> It would take the manufacturer ten minutes to adjust the Dogma layup to make it stiffer for Cavendish. Change a few pieces of cloth and it's done.
> 
> They'll put more work into a nice WC paintjob.


+1 Agreed!


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

I think the bike thing is total BS. The fact is Cav is an incredible sprinter and could beat half the field (not all!)on an old Vitus 979! In today's day of "Super Bikes" that the pro's ride the differences are so minimal it's almost not worth mentioning. Again, if Cav (and his team!!) were *just* winning MAYBE there would be an argument but that is certainly not the case. He'll be crushing it on the Dogma just as he did on the Specialized.

Will be interesting how much the media jumps on the bike band wagon in the early season though when he is not winning (as usual). Last season (and the one before) they were all over him in the early season for not winning sprints, then as usual he crushes it in July.
It's not about the bike


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rcharrette said:


> I think the bike thing is total BS. The fact is Cav is an incredible sprinter and could beat half the field (not all!)on an old Vitus 979! In today's day of "Super Bikes" that the pro's ride the differences are so minimal it's almost not worth mentioning. Again, if Cav (and his team!!) were *just* winning MAYBE there would be an argument but that is certainly not the case. He'll be crushing it on the Dogma just as he did on the Specialized.
> 
> Will be interesting how much the media jumps on the bike band wagon in the early season though when he is not winning (as usual). Last season (and the one before) they were all over him in the early season for not winning sprints, then as usual he crushes it in July.
> It's not about the bike


I remember LA being OCD about his bike(s).


Maybe Cav is meticulous about what he rides too. 

Or maybe it could be a money-thing :shrug: .


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Money*

I don't blame him one bit for "it being a money thing". The shelf life of a Pro rider is pretty short in the big picture. As far as I'm concerned he should get all he can!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

cda 455 said:


> Or maybe it could be a money-thing :shrug: .


It would seem that Cav has been pretty successful in drumming up some media attention and creating the impression of a bidding war to improve his negotiations with Sky. It is mostly a money thing, but also about getting the right commitment from the team with respect to being number 1 and getting Bernie and a lead-out train lined up.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

OnTheRivet said:


> Are you joking? All top end bikes work great and the differences *account for squat **in a riders ability to win races*. You are a Specialized marketers* wet dream*. There are plenty of guys on Sky who put out *more watts than Cav *and they aren't complaining.


^ this is all over the place. Slow down and give it another try. 

I'll help you a bit:

Yes all bikes on the tour are close. But at this level so is the talent (non-drugged). Did Cav put a lid on his lid at worlds to keep his head warmer? Think "edge". Outside of their paychecks, they, like us recreational cyclists, are not immune to equipment preferences and likes that best suit them.

That said, while Cav has said Spesh did a great job lavishing attention to getting a bike out for him (and us) I did not say that Pin has not for other riders or could not for Cav. Cav is a sporting exception that I would find does not need a mechanical edge...but that does not mean he is not immune to those thoughts. 

I think Cav played it all well and will have Pin putting up all kinds of focus for him getting his rig and other needs right for him. 

And sure money is King...no argument there friend. But Queen is what he sits on for hours each day earning that money. It was part of his contract consideration to make sure that Pin provides at minimum what Spec has. 

Oh, and if I'm anyone's "wet dream"...well I can't help it I'm so damn attractive. I hope you can keep me out of your mind as well...don't want your sleep interrupted


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

rcharrette said:


> I think the bike thing is total BS. The fact is Cav is an incredible sprinter and could beat half the field (not all!)on an old Vitus 979!


Sean Kelly won a lot on the Vitus that the experts at Bicycling dismissed as too flexible.


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure sky has a contract with pinarello that they cant get out of. and they put out the dogma 2 now so im sure he'll be on that


----------



## stleon2 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, but a contract isn't what it used to be. There are so many clauses in them now that (as long as all parties agree) they can be broken at the drop of a hat.

Not to say that it would happen, but if Cav pushed hard enough and Specialized had enough money to buy out the Pina contract, and if Sky were willing.....

I'm not going to lie, as much as I'd like to see Cav stay on a Venge next year, I think he'll be just fine on the Dogma2. It may take him a little time to get used to it though.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Pinarello came out with the Graal when working with Sky. Wouldn't be out of the question that they might enter the aero-road game next year.

And if they have Cav winning on it, that's guaranteed sales.


----------

